# Asparagus/Green Beans in Soups



## Turkeyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all,

Story:
I make a large batch of this wonderful black bean vegetable soup every week as my healthy high-fiber, high-protein, high-antioxidant, high-vitamin side dish to eat with brown rice and chicken breasts. That's pretty much my entire diet, aside from some extra veggies such as asparagus and green beans. I usually salt/pepper/olive oil these and roast them 8-12 minutes on about 350 or 375. 

Question: 
How would asparagus (chopped into 1" long pieces) and green beans (also chopped into 1" long pieces) fare in my black bean soup? I know, I'm lazy and want even quicker meals (I cook each Sunday and Wednesday, but have to prep & cook the asparagus and green beans for every meal). The way I make the black bean soup is to first sautee an onion/bell pepper/carrot mixture -- then add garlic, chicken stock, pre-soaked & cooked black beans (half pureed, half whole), a bunch of spices/herbs and then simmer for 20 minutes.

Where in the above process would it be okay to add my green beans and asparagus in? Could I sautee them with the onion/bell pepper/carrot mix or should I throw them in when I throw the liquid/beans/spices in? 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd put 'em in near the end of the process to retain their color and a little firmness, but you may like these veggies mushier.  You could even blanch a bunch when you do your Sunday/Wednesday prep and freeze a big bag, taking out just what you need for each batch of soup.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

if they're fresh green beans the last 20-25 minutes......taste to see what stage you like...asparagus is only minutes...and if it's the baby asparagus a minute.....you want it al dente (on the crunchy side and not soft)  otherwise you're missing on the benefits of the vitamins........


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I also forgot to add that fresh spinach is good in soups, too.......and that's also only minutes.....


----------



## Turkeyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you both -- great ideas. I'll start the green beans a bit after my simmering begins and the asparagus in the last 5-10 minutes.

Mmm...maybe I'll throw some spinach in there too then! I basically make this soup as a 2x a day "medicine." The more nutrient-packed I can make it, the better. Thanks again.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

10 min. is too long for asparagus unless you like it mushy.........just do taste tests after 5 minutes.....it can go from al dente to mush like that.........hey, and good luck.........


----------



## Turkeyman (Feb 17, 2009)

Just made it about an hour ago -- it turned out really good. I added the green beans in at 15 minutes before completion and asparagus at about 7 minutes before completion. Worked very well!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

alright!!!!  Nothing like success!  Bon apetit on  your nutritious-rich laden soup!!  You cook like my dh does..........he gets home late at night and likes something full of veggies.........so he'll make something similar to yours or stirfry. on the weekend and eat off of it for the rest of the week........


----------



## Turkeyman (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice -- sounds like a smart guy! It's very important to get those veggies into your system on a regular basis =]


----------

